# HIP license



## sb1010 (Aug 30, 2017)

Does this replace HIP permit for Dove?

Resident GA Waterfowl and Migratory Bird Stamp


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes it does. If you have a valid HIP that was "purchased" before July 1, you are grandfathered in for this year.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 31, 2017)

Do you have a hip to shoot dove this year??


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 31, 2017)

mlandrum said:


> Do you have a hip to shoot dove this year??



The HIP is now the GA waterfowl and migratory bird stamp and it is required to hunt doves, ducks, geese, etc. The HIP permit has been required for several years.


----------



## poolecw (Sep 1, 2017)

Cost $5 now unless you are on your own land.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 1, 2017)

poolecw said:


> Cost $5 now unless you are on your own land.



they are free for those that are under 16 or have a lifetime license


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 1, 2017)

Just got mine at Walmart ---I'm ready ???


----------



## mose (Sep 1, 2017)

oops1 said:


> So you're saying this mine is good?



No.....yours expired in February, I believe.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Good save


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 1, 2017)

Danny Leigh said:


> they are free for those that are under 16 or have a lifetime license



I'm trying to get it for my 13 year old daughter right now and when I log in to the web site it doesn't even present the Georgia Waterfowl and Migratory Bird Stamp as an option.  I can't get her the free license because the stupid web site doesn't offer it and I expect to get a ticket for not having one tomorrow.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 1, 2017)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I'm trying to get it for my 13 year old daughter right now and when I log in to the web site it doesn't even present the Georgia Waterfowl and Migratory Bird Stamp as an option.  I can't get her the free license because the stupid web site doesn't offer it and I expect to get a ticket for not having one tomorrow.



I was wrong on the under 16... they don't need a migratory license

RESIDENT HUNTERS UNDER AGE 16 must possess a Harvest Record to hunt
deer and turkey. They are not required to possess any of the following:
Hunting, Big Game and Georgia Migratory Bird Stamp


----------



## GLS (Sep 2, 2017)

If you hunt dove in another state, you may need that state's HIP equivalent.  Since the name change from "HIP" to whatever, I've noticed SC's has a different nomenclature than Georgia's but asks the same questions about the preceding year's migratory bag.  It's free with the license purchase, but you have to request it.  Gil


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Sep 2, 2017)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I'm trying to get it for my 13 year old daughter right now and when I log in to the web site it doesn't even present the Georgia Waterfowl and Migratory Bird Stamp as an option.  I can't get her the free license because the stupid web site doesn't offer it and I expect to get a ticket for not having one tomorrow.



Under 16 does not need any license.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 2, 2017)

The count down has started with ole Preacher and Drake


----------

